# Suche Freeride Jacke



## Beckumer (17. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach einer Freeride Jacke für Frühjahr und Herbst. Sollte möglichst lässig aussehen, jedoch find ich da kaum Jacken. Hab schon mal ein paar interessante Jacken auf Fotos und in Freeridemagazinen gefunden, jedoch stand dort nie der Name bei.
Die einzige die ich gefunden habe, ist eine von Platzangst (klick).

Daher wollt ich mal fragen, ob ihr mir noch ein paar Jacken nennen könnt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## b00m (17. März 2009)

Hehe, wollte dir nun genau diese Platzangst linken, aber auf die bist du ja schon selbst gekommen. Ich persönlich wollte mir die in den nächsten Wochen mal anschauen gehen da auch ich ne gescheite Jacke fürs Biken brauche die aber auch lässig aussehen soll so das ich sie mal in der Freizeit anziehen kann.

ALso was genau spricht gegen die Platzangst? Sieht doch schick aus, gibts in 3 Farben und ist deutsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoMo 71 (17. März 2009)

Ich fahre diese hier und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bekleidung/Jacken/Platzangst-Dimension-1-Windbreaker-Jacket-2008::11307.html

hier gibt es sogar noch fast alle Größen


http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/Bekleidung/Jacken/Platzangst-Dimension-1-Windbreaker-Jacket-2008::1862.html


----------



## Beckumer (17. März 2009)

find die Platzangst ja nicht schlecht, aber wollte mich halt vorher noch informieren was es sonst so gibt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2009)

scott "soft shell hoody": 











maloja "champion":


----------



## b00m (17. März 2009)

Danke dubbel, die Maloja hat mal richtig Style. Kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (17. März 2009)

Hi zusammen!

Passen unter die Platzangst-Jacken auch Protektoren? Wär optimal für´n Bikepark, gerade im Frühjahr und Herbst...?


----------



## stonehill (17. März 2009)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> Ich fahre diese hier und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bekleidung/Jacken/Platzangst-Dimension-1-Windbreaker-Jacket-2008::11307.html
> 
> ...



Fahre die gleiche Platzangst Jacke. Bin sehr zufrieden, vor allem mit den Lüftungsreißverschlüssen unter den Armen. 
In der richtigen Größe passen auch Protektoren drunter. Gerade bei dem reduzierten Preis fand ich sie interessant.


----------



## Masberg (17. März 2009)

Die Maloja sieht gut aus! nur wie lange bleibt sie wohl weiß?


----------



## Hellfried (18. März 2009)

beste jacke zum freeriden

*Maloja Asteroid Softshell Jacket*


----------



## dubbel (18. März 2009)

Masberg schrieb:


> Die Maloja sieht gut aus! nur wie lange bleibt sie wohl weiß?


gibt's auch noch in dunkel. 

oder royal "navigator"







race face "hoodlum":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4u (20. März 2009)

hab auch überlegt mir die Platzangst Hardride zu holen, aber nachdem dubbel hier die Maloja gepostet hat bin ich schwer am überlegen. Das Teil sieht ja echt arschgeil aus...Preis ist zwar auch ganz schön heavy..aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix 

@dubbel
haste denn schon Erfahrung mit der Maloja?


----------



## -KingLui- (14. Juli 2009)

moin moin. sry schonmal vorweg das ich nen alten thread rauskrame aber hier passt es denk ich am besten her ohne gleich nen neuen auf zu machen.
ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir die plantzangst hardride zulegen soll. sieht schick aus und die features die sie hat sprechen mihc an. hab nur n problem mit der größe.
ich bin knapp 1,90 groß, wiege um die 80kilo und trage sonst sont eigentlich L manchmal XL aber diese jacke scheint ja doch sehr groß auszufallen oder irre ich mich da.
würde mich über ne kleine schnelle info freuen da es die jacke ja leider nicht mehr als zu oft und in allen größen gibt.


----------



## Hanussen (3. Oktober 2009)

Bin zufällig gerade auf den Thread gestoßen, weil ich ebenfalls im Moment nach einer neuen Jacke suche.

Fahre seit einiger Zeit die Platzangst Dimension 1 Windbreaker von 2008, die hier auch schon erwähnt wurde.

Dazu ein kurzes Statement:

Die Jacke kostet im Moment bei BMO noch reduzierte 59 Euro. Den Preis finde ich gerade noch vertretbar. Mal abgesehen davon, dass Bike-Klamotten generell maßlos überteuert sind, hält diese Jacke leider nicht, was die verspricht.

Insgesamt finde ich Passform, Atmungsaktivität und Windschutz nur mäßig. Als Sommerjäckchen, zum Schutz vor einem kurzen Schauer gut zu gebrauchen. Bei herbstlichen Temperaturen meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen und nahezu sinnlos.


----------



## -KingLui- (7. Oktober 2009)

nurnoch zur info. ich hab mir die "hardride" jetzt gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. passt wunderbar in größe L, hält wind und wetter vom oberkörper fern.
genau das was ich gesucht hab^^

noch was zur passform. sie liegt bei mir nicht eng an (was ich auch nich will) man kann also noch locker nen hoodie drunter tragen oder nen brustpanzer


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (30. Oktober 2009)

was kostet denn diese maloja champion?
gefällt mir echt gut!
gruss


----------



## Philipp2 (30. Oktober 2009)

> was kostet denn diese maloja champion?
> gefällt mir echt gut!
> gruss



Die abgebildete ist aus der 2009er Sommer-Kollektion und denke schon so gut wie ausverkauft?
In der aktuellen Winter-Kollektion ist sie aber wieder zu finden, im gleichen Design:
http://www.sportschrank.de/Maloja-maloja-champion-snow-3layer-softshell-jacket-p-2215-1.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (31. Oktober 2009)

endura mt500


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich bevorzuge eine billige schwarze MX Regenjacke ohne den ganzen Funktionsschnickschnack. Die kostet 20-40â¬ und wenn man sich mal richtig legt (was beim Freeriden, besonders wenns nass ist ja mal passiert) ist es nicht so Ã¤rgerlich wenn sie kaputt ist.


----------



## Female (9. November 2009)

Ich häng hier kurz bei den Maloja-Trägern ein:
Wie fallen denn die Grössen bei den Jacken aus? Eher klein oder gross?


----------



## flametop (11. Oktober 2016)

Was gibts Neues auf dem Markt? Wenn möglich sollten Protektoren darunter passen aber ohne Protektoren kein Sack sein. Schwerer Kompromiss?


----------

